# Just let me play



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

It is possible she is giving me a "can't you just let me play with my toys" look here! I swear I can not help myself, :wub: I just look at her and she makes me so heart happy that I think I need to capture the moment. I have A LOT  of captured moments that I am sure have interrupted her play and nap times.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww. I know that look. She is a little beauty and look at those eyes. I love the ropey multicolor toy. Can she drag that around?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter that is Kitty Kitty (yep the "littles' have named her toys), a caterpillar toy with a rattle in the top section and squeaker in the back that she loves to drag around. She has a few toys that are as big if not bigger than her. LOL 

It amazes me how much she loves to play with her toys and blankets. I put them all away and she drags them all back out. My husband says it looks like we run daycare now. Haha


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

She is just gorgeous!!! What a beautiful coat! How old is she?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Avia is absolutely adorable. :wub:

Denise, I totally get it about having all those captured moments! Believe me, I have thousands of those picture moments with Snowball! Even when he is sleeping I sometimes cannot help taking pictures of him. 

Please give sweet Avia some hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> She is just gorgeous!!! What a beautiful coat! How old is she?




Thank you, she turned 7 months last week. I am letting her hair grow out for now. I am not looking forward to the matting period that I have I read about on here. I do daily hair brushing and face washing along with brushing her teeth, partial baths two to three times a week and full baths every 7 to 10 days. In the beginning it was a struggle but she does amazing now with her grooming. (her only dislike is getting her head and face shampooed) That sounds like a lot but with them being small it does not take a lot of time at all.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Avia is absolutely adorable. :wub:
> 
> Denise, I totally get it about having all those captured moments! Believe me, I have thousands of those picture moments with Snowball! Even when he is sleeping I sometimes cannot help taking pictures of him.
> 
> Please give sweet Avia some hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. :wub:


Thank you Marie! I have been meaning to talk to you and keep getting side tracked with all the family weddings, babies and wonderful craziness going on in my life. I have been doing the shampoo bubble bath with her and it has worked out very well. It has made bath time (and partial baths) so much easier and she smells wonderful. I will need to purchase a small bathtub for her soon like you use! Thank you for sharing with me what all you were using.

She is laying right here on my desk in her bed napping so I gave her kisses from Auntie Marie and she gave kisses and nose rubs back for you. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Thank you Marie! I have been meaning to talk to you and keep getting side tracked with all the family weddings, babies and wonderful craziness going on in my life. I have been doing the shampoo bubble bath with her and it has worked out very well. It has made bath time (and partial baths) so much easier and she smells wonderful. I will need to purchase a small bathtub for her soon like you use! Thank you for sharing with me what all you were using.
> 
> She is laying right here on my desk in her bed napping so I gave her kisses from Auntie Marie and she gave kisses and nose rubs back for you. :wub:


Awww. Denise, I am so happy to read that the bubble baths are working well for Avia. I do think the bubble baths make it easier for both the fluff baby and their mommy or daddy. And, yes ... the shampoos make them smell wonderful, too!

Please give sweet Avia more kisses and hugs from me. :wub:


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Thank you, she turned 7 months last week. I am letting her hair grow out for now. I am not looking forward to the matting period that I have I read about on here. I do daily hair brushing and face washing along with brushing her teeth, partial baths two to three times a week and full baths every 7 to 10 days. In the beginning it was a struggle but she does amazing now with her grooming. (her only dislike is getting her head and face shampooed) That sounds like a lot but with them being small it does not take a lot of time at all.


I agree - the time it takes is worth it! Dove is still a wiggly worm, but she does better and better each day. I think it's probably normal since she is so young. She really doesn't like the eye crusties comb routine, but it is much easier now that I am using a grooming table - less squirm! 
:cheer:

She loves having her teeth brushed though. She loves the toothpaste!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Will do Marie, she loves those kisses and hugs! 


That is wonderful Manda, Aviannah does not love her teeth brushed but thankfully she tolerates it! I am sure you are right and Dove will be a little less wiggly as she gets older! Looks like you two live just a hop, skip and a jump away from us.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Aviannah is absolutely gorgeous! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my she is so adorable. Just look at that sweet face.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Will do Marie, she loves those kisses and hugs!
> 
> 
> That is wonderful Manda, Aviannah does not love her teeth brushed but thankfully she tolerates it! I am sure you are right and Dove will be a little less wiggly as she gets older! Looks like you two live just a hop, skip and a jump away from us.


That's awesome! Which area are you in? 

I just finished up giving Dove an impromptu bath because she ate her poop.  I don't understand it! Hopefully this is just a puppy thing. :faint:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

sherry said:


> Aviannah is absolutely gorgeous! Keep the pics coming!


Thanks Sherry. I think I take too many pictures of her but as you know with your two cuties that is so easy to do! :wub:





pippersmom said:


> Oh my she is so adorable. Just look at that sweet face.


Thank you! Pipper is too! :wub:





Dove's Mommy said:


> That's awesome! Which area are you in?
> 
> I just finished up giving Dove an impromptu bath because she ate her poop.  I don't understand it! Hopefully this is just a puppy thing. :faint:



I have been very fortunate :blink: so far and Aviannah has not eaten her poop. But I have read about that happening, let's just hope it is a stage Dove outgrows quickly for sure! I live in Kansas, just a state away. I love to visit your state, so many beautiful areas!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Thanks Sherry. I think I take too many pictures of her but as you know with your two cuties that is so easy to do! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should, Denise! I do love Colorado. 
Yes, here is hoping. I am going to ask the vet today when we meet with him.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> You should, Denise! I do love Colorado.
> Yes, here is hoping. I am going to ask the vet today when we meet with him.



We do visit just not this year in all the wonderful craziness, perhaps next year when my life slows up a bit we could meet up somewhere there. I love the Springs area but have family in the Denver area.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> We do visit just not this year in all the wonderful craziness, perhaps next year when my life slows up a bit we could meet up somewhere there. I love the Springs area but have family in the Denver area.


I think that would be fun! I live an hour north of Denver.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> I think that would be fun! I live an hour north of Denver.



That is not too far at all, we have a grandson :wub: due to join our family in November and his parents live in Denver so I am sure we will be making trips there!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...how adorable!! I love her coat getting longer, your doing a great job with grooming. Kisses to the princess from Awntie. xx


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Oh...how adorable!! I love her coat getting longer, your doing a great job with grooming. Kisses to the princess from Awntie. xx


Thanks Joanne! Time is flying by. ~kisses back from Avi


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

She is sooooo adorable. Can well understand why you get side tracked with photography. 

She's a perfect model!

Lainie and Whisper


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Avi is just precious. What a face. I can't blame you for capturing all these moments.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Happinesstogo said:


> She is sooooo adorable. Can well understand why you get side tracked with photography.
> 
> She's a perfect model!
> 
> Lainie and Whisper


Thank you! They are an amazing lil breed.




Maglily said:


> Avi is just precious. What a face. I can't blame you for capturing all these moments.


Thank you! She has a and awesome and outgoing personality to go with all her looks and I just keep trying to get them all saved.


----------

